# Duration Warranty......



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I found out yesterday that it is not warranted on fading... Only blistering and pealing??? Super Paint is warranted on alot more than Duration is... I may be going back to Super Paint.

Ok I got both cans out in the garage, word for word:

*Duration:*
Sherwin-Williams' entire liability shall be limited exclusively to providing replacement coatings for the Duration coating which PEELS or BLISTERS or the refund of the original purchase price...... (there is more, but the latter is the point being made here)

*Super Paint:*
For 25 years from date of application, when two coats of this product are applied according to label directions, Sherwin-Williams warrants that this product:
will not noticeably fade;
will not stain brick, glass, trim, or other surfaces below the painted surface;
will not peel or blister from properly prepaired surfaces
will not erode to expose the substrate.
It goes on to say if any of the above fails SW will refund the paint or the purchase price....

I thought Duration was the better of all their paints... I guess it's only better for certain applications, not all.... 

Unfortunately fading is an issue when it comes to repaints.... I got alot of fading inquiries from home owners... 

J


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I do not think any of those warranties are worth anything in the end. UV will fade any product, period. The warranty is only for material, which compared to the paint job is not the large part of the job. Any peeling is almost always prep or application error or moisture related, which would not be covered. I have yet to see a paint job that will look great for 20 years no matter how well done it was to begin with.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Warranty=Marketing

The amount of actual failures due to manufacturers defects in paints is a teeny part of 1%

It is nearly always another issue

Lifetime warranty...ha ha ha

Like the Autozone Lifetime Warranty on their POS starters
You'll be replacing it every 9 months for the rest of your life
Dumbazz: "At least they gave me a new one for free!"
Yeah Dumbazz, who has to change that thing out every 9 months...usually in a parking lot somewhere...while it's raining...
Lifetime Warranty....freaking funny stuff that is


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

the last thing I care about about on a warranty claim is the $22.50 the gallon is going to cost me, labor is much more expensive. I'd buy $150/gallon paint if SW would give a full warranty covering all my costs on a claim


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> the last thing I care about about on a warranty claim is the $22.50 the gallon is going to cost me....


Yeah, no crap


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

use the manufactures warranty to steer people towards the duration,,,,


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

johnthepainter said:


> use the manufactures warranty to steer people towards the duration,,,,


Yep. Warranties are just a sales tool. In actuallity they are just like insurance companies - they will find anything they can to put the blame on you or deny the claim.


----------

